# Dumbbell Bench press: How deep should I take them ?



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

I've recently change my routine and switched from barbell to dumbbell bench and all is going well. I was training yesterday and when I'd finished my set, one of the bigger lads training nearby said I should only take them to a 90 degree bend, whereas I normally take them as deep as I comfortably can. I normally take every piece of advice with a pinch of salt but it got me thinking.

Which is optimal, a 90 degree bend, or using my full range of motion ?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Almost sure i was corrected on here that you should bring them past 90 degree, and you'd only really stop at 90degree if you were wanting to increase your strength on them..?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Parallel. If you're going heavy you won't want to go any deeper than that imo


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

If im going really heavy i tend not to go too far past parallel simply because I have a dodgy shoulder.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

I generally go parallel as it puts quite a bit of pressure on my shoulders when I go for my heaviest lifts.


----------



## Shane (Jun 10, 2010)

As ive read and learnt, the best thing is to bring them square to your body as it would keep the chest under constant tension.

jst my opinion though.

Shane


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

all the way down and on the positive stop when your forearm and upper arm are at 45 degree angle.


----------



## scolivan (Oct 9, 2011)

if you take them down to far it puts pressure on your shoulders which will fail before ur chest


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Just take them down until you feel a nice stretch in your pecs.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

i ruined my rotator cuff from goin to deep.as breda states parallel for heavy


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> Parallel. If you're going heavy you won't want to go any deeper than that imo


x2


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If your upper arms only go to parallel the bells will be 8 inches above your chest at the bottom of the movement and you'll only be lifting them 6 inches.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mingster:2571057 said:


> If your upper arms only go to parallel the bells will be 8 inches above your chest at the bottom of the movement and you'll only be lifting them 6 inches.


How deep you taking in then mingster


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Mingster said:


> If your upper arms only go to parallel the bells will be 8 inches above your chest at the bottom of the movement and you'll only be lifting them 6 inches.


a fkn GIANT of a man told me to always go 90 degrees....and ive got wee arms too...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

This isn't a bad video. The first rep is closer to parallel but the rest are well below.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

bring them down until you feel a slight stretch in your chest then bring them back up, doing that will tear those muscle fibers a little more. Wouldn't go too far down as you've heard already there are numerous potential injuries you can gain from doing deep sets.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Warm up set i go as deep as i can to give a real good stretch and get the blood pumping around the muscle fibres. I find my working sets are better if i do this. Then on the working sets I go as deep as I do with bench do my fists are around level with my chest. Dunno if this is optimal but it certainly works for me


----------

